# New to Hobby



## 8track (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi I am new to the site and from browsing around and reading some of the threads I like the courteous and friend community here. My question is that I have two Proto 2000 Series Locomotives one is a FA2 and the other is GP 18. I purchased them from a hobby show as a used item. When I got home I setup a section of track and one power up but would not run, the motor would only vibrate. The other would not even power up no lights. The controller must have power going through it or the one loco would not sit and vibrate and the lights would not work. Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First what are you powering them up with?
Are you useing DC and not AC?
Brand name and model # of the controller/transformer?
If they are DCC engines you are going to get some strange reactions if you run them on DC.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I have three Proto 2K engines two E8-A NYC engines with DCC installed and then one E8-B NYC engine. They run just fine on DCC but they absolutely will not respond to anything on DC. Now it looks like the two A units may have had factory DCC and the B custom sound added to it. I am thinking since the time when these engines I have came out DCC only worked with DCC that yours may be the same way or at least similar.


----------



## 8track (Nov 7, 2011)

*re comments*

Thanks for the post replies, well the controller is not putting enough power to the engine of the FA2, took the loco to the hobby shop worked fine on their track. Also tried the GP18 and there is a short not getting any power, I am going to try cleaning the wheels first they seem to have oxide. I was told that rubbing alcohol would be fine to use on them,


----------

